# Tashkent, Сapital of Uzbekistan



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Hotel Tashkent Palace*



















Photo: Group Modern Tashkent on flickr

http://www.flickr.com/groups/moderntashkent/


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Beautiful city ! Very modern and so clean ! But I'm very curious about the old part of the city, what it is like and how is it preserved. If some of you guys have some photos it would be nice to show them. Greetings from Morocco


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Hotel Tashkent Palace*




























Photo: Group Modern Tashkent on flickr

http://www.flickr.com/groups/moderntashkent/


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

jawad5666 said:


> Beautiful city ! Very modern and so clean ! But I'm very curious about the old part of the city, what it is like and how is it preserved. If some of you guys have some photos it would be nice to show them. Greetings from Morocco


Ok. I will show^^


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Khazrati Imam Complex in Tashkent*

Khazrati Imam Complex History

Abubakr Muhammad Kaffal Shashi – one of the first imams of the Muslim world, a native of Tashkent, a preacher and a distributor of Shafiism in Tashkent, a well-known Muslim scholar, connoisseur of Holy Qur’an, Hadith, Islamic law and lexicology.

In the 16th century, during the Sheybanid’s period, Tashkent became developed cultural, trade and craft center of Maverannahr. That time, the mausoleum of Kaffal Shashi was re-erected on the ruins of the old building, which was then one of the main shrines of the city. To the south has grown large, shady cemetery. In the mid-16th century, the complex consisted of the Kaffal Shashi mausoleum, and Barakhan madrassah that combines into a single complex of two mausoleums – Unnamed and Suyunij Khan. In 1579 a new mausoleum of Sheikh Babahodzhi was built in the area.
























































Photo: Group Uzbekistan on flickr

http://www.flickr.com/groups/uzbekistan/


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Breathtaking !


----------



## Daur (Aug 28, 2012)

^^
Great! It looks fresher than Registon square in Samarkand. Probably Registon was built earlier?


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Daur said:


> ^^
> Great! It looks fresher than Registon square in Samarkand. Probably Registon was built earlier?


Registan was founded a little earlier. But in fact they are the same age


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Photo: Group Modern Tashkent on flickr

http://www.flickr.com/groups/moderntashkent/


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Urban photos of Tashkent*



















Photo: Group Modern Tashkent on flickr

http://www.flickr.com/groups/moderntashkent/


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Urban photos of Tashkent*



















Photo: Group Modern Tashkent on flickr

http://www.flickr.com/groups/moderntashkent/


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Photo: Group Modern Tashkent on flickr

http://www.flickr.com/groups/moderntashkent/


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Urban photos of Tashkent. Streets*



















Group Modern Tashkent on flickr

http://www.flickr.com/groups/moderntashkent/


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Urban photos of Tashkent. Streets*



















Group Modern Tashkent on flickr

http://www.flickr.com/groups/moderntashkent/


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Urban photos of Tashkent. Streets*










Group Modern Tashkent on flickr

http://www.flickr.com/groups/moderntashkent/


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Urban photos of Tashkent. Streets*










Group Modern Tashkent on flickr

http://www.flickr.com/groups/moderntashkent/


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Urban photos of Tashkent*










Group Modern Tashkent on flickr

http://www.flickr.com/groups/moderntashkent/


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Urban photos of Tashkent. Streets*




























Group Modern Tashkent on flickr

http://www.flickr.com/groups/moderntashkent/


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Urban photos of Tashkent*










Group Modern Tashkent on flickr

http://www.flickr.com/groups/moderntashkent/


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Urban photos of Tashkent*



















Group Modern Tashkent on flickr

http://www.flickr.com/groups/moderntashkent/


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Photo Group Modern Tashkent on flickr


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Photo Group Modern Tashkent on flickr


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Photo Group Modern Tashkent on flickr 

http://www.flickr.com/groups/moderntashkent/


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Photo Group Modern Tashkent on flickr


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Photo Group Modern Tashkent on flickr


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Photo Group Modern Tashkent on flickr


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Photo Group Modern Tashkent on flickr


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*What language do they speak in Tashkent???*

Years ago I met a girl who lived years in Tashkent and who told me that they speak Russian there and also a language called Uzbek which is similar with Turkish.
Now I see here things (inscriptions on buildings) written in Russian, English, Italian and also something which looks very irrecognizable, is there a lingua franca which all inhabitants speak or is Tashkent a new Babylon? 
Also, I recognize the Russian but on a a set of old postcards I received from there some 35 years ago there were two Cyrillic captions, one in Russian and one in a local language which for me was undecipherable, now I see also some undecipherable texts but written in Latin alphabet (the Savob ishni .... in the image above), what language is that?


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

domtoren said:


> Years ago I met a girl who lived years in Tashkent and who told me that they speak Russian there and also a language called Uzbek which is similar with Turkish.
> Now I see here things (inscriptions on buildings) written in Russian, English, Italian and also something which looks very irrecognizable, is there a lingua franca which all inhabitants speak or is Tashkent a new Babylon?
> Also, I recognize the Russian but on a a set of old postcards I received from there some 35 years ago there were two Cyrillic captions, one in Russian and one in a local language which for me was undecipherable, now I see also some undecipherable texts but written in Latin alphabet (the Savob ishni .... in the image above), what language is that?


Tashkent - a cosmopolitan city. In Tashkent live for many Russian, Ukrainians, Tatars, Kazakhs and Koreans. 70 percent is mostly Uzbeks. Here speak mostly in Uzbek. Country moves to Latin. Uzbek language similar to Turkish. But also you can meet and Cyrillic Russian. To a lesser extent. Uzbek language - the main language of the country


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Photo Group Modern Tashkent on flickr 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Photo Group Modern Tashkent on flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos from Tashkent....:cheers2:


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Photo Group Modern Tashkent on flickr


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Photo Group Modern Tashkent on flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice city


----------



## Greko-Roman (Jun 19, 2011)

Если судить по фоткам то можно сказать что Узбекистан развивается. А почему тогда узбеки пытаются уехать в Россию и другие страны?


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Greko-Roman said:


> Если судить по фоткам то можно сказать что Узбекистан развивается. А почему тогда узбеки пытаются уехать в Россию и другие страны?


I do not understand the phrase try. If you try Uzbeks go to Europe and the U.S.. That would be true.
*
Submit it here in English. Here the global site.*


----------



## Greko-Roman (Jun 19, 2011)

citi said:


> I do not understand the phrase try. Russia is third world country. If you try harass Uzbeks go to Europe and the U.S.. That would be true.
> *
> Submit it here in English. Here the global site.*


If you don't understand why you are replying then? My advice to you, learn English first and stop using google translator. . You have posted the same photos in Russian forum also.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1438399&page=16


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Greko-Roman said:


> If you don't understand why you are replying then? You have posted the same photos in Russian forum also.


Well, this is the photo thread. I publish it everywhere. Who are you? Or will you indicate to me where I publish it?


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Photo Group Modern Tashkent on flickr


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Photo Group Modern Tashkent on flickr


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Photo Group Modern Tashkent on flickr


----------



## Toto Boerham (Aug 24, 2009)

kay: Uzbekistan ...great country...so many girls from here who become models in Jakarta Indonesia...i appreciate it...
Tashkent looks so wonderful kay:


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Toto Boerham said:


> kay: Uzbekistan ...great country...so many girls from here who become models in Jakarta Indonesia...i appreciate it...
> Tashkent looks so wonderful kay:


Thank you, for you attention


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Photo Group Modern Tashkent on flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Tashkent :cheers:


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Winter in Tashkent. 2012*










Photo Group Modern Tashkent on flickr


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Winter in Tashkent 2012*



















Photo Group Modern Tashkent on flickr


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Winter in Tashkent. 2012*



















Photo Group Modern Tashkent on flickr


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Winter in Tashkent. 2012*




























Photo Group Modern Tashkent on flickr


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Winter in Tashkent. 2012*










Photo Group Modern Tashkent on flickr


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Winter in Tashkent 2012*










Photo Group Modern Tashkent on flickr


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Winter in Tashkent. 2012*










Photo Group Modern Tashkent on flickr


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Winter in Tashkent. 2012*










Photo Group Modern Tashkent on flickr


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

nice city, clean etc
but like most former soviet cities, where are is the actual "city"? there is no centralism, it seems like one massive suburb, where is the core?

thats what we want to see :cheers:


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> nice city, clean etc
> but like most former soviet cities, where are is the actual "city"? there is no centralism, it seems like one massive suburb, where is the core?
> 
> thats what we want to see :cheers:


There are two central area and one of them Downtown Tashkent. In these two areas, the governmental buildings and business centers (International Business Center and Tashkent Business District. This is the core of the city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates as usually from Tashkent in snow


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Winter in Tashkent. 2012*



















Photo Group Modern Tashkent on flickr


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Winter in Tashkent. 2012*




























*Happy new year!*

photos:img-fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice winter photos from Tashkent...:cheers:


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Oq saroy - Residence of the President of Uzbekistan 

Photos taken www.energovg.rs


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

* Senate of Uzbekistan*

Photos taken : www.anhor.uz 

www.energovg.rs


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Tashkent Subway.New subway cars*










photos taken www.podrobno.uz


----------



## Karakalpak (Feb 14, 2015)

Mahalla is a traditional Uzbek neighbourhood, or small community, where several thousands people live like one big family.

Mahalla in Tashkent - Asian Venice

All photos by puerrtto.








r



































































































































































http://puerrtto.livejournal.com/265495.html


----------



## Karakalpak (Feb 14, 2015)

More of Tashkent Venice by Cheger.









































































http://cheger.livejournal.com/442356.html


----------



## Karakalpak (Feb 14, 2015)

Hazrati Islam Mosque in Tashkent by Cheger.




























http://cheger.livejournal.com/442356.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2015)

Riqueza cultural absoluta...nice picture.


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Radisson Sas Tashkent near from International Business Center

International Business Center. Photos by me


----------



## Karakalpak (Feb 14, 2015)

Tashkent by Nikolay Rykov

Chorsu - Grand Bazaar of Tashkent













































































































Tashkent tv station, built during Soviet rule





































Ordinary people forced by law enforcement to harvest cotton on outskirts of Tashkent










It's forbidden to take pictures of people forced to harvest cotton










Read and see more on http://nikolapic.livejournal.com/79647.html?thread=1110303
All pictures are taken in 2014


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Hello... Moderators? Karakalpak is troll. He is politican refugee. Where are you?

He specially finds these negative photos and posts here *


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Karakalpak: Please avoid posting negative photos and posts of Tashkent. These posts now would be deleted, but next time i would have to...


----------



## Karakalpak (Feb 14, 2015)

christos-greece said:


> @Karakalpak: Please avoid posting negative photos and posts of Tashkent. These posts now would be deleted, but next time i would have to...


dear Christos, please define what is negative first, and better with the reference to the forum rules. What I do here is only posting the pictures taken by foreign tourists in Uzbekistan, with some translation from Russian in order to explain the context.
Also, please note that I never told anybody in public about my civil status, and disclosure of private information about my asylee status is a very serious breach of forum rules, and this disclosure could also potentially harm third persons in the country which does not comply with international hr standards.
Thank u for understanding.


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Karakalpak said:


> dear Christos, please define what is negative first, and better with the reference to the forum rules. What I do here is only posting the pictures taken by foreign tourists in Uzbekistan, with some translation from Russian in order to explain the context.
> Also, please note that I never told anybody in public about my civil status, and disclosure of private information about my asylee status is a very serious breach of forum rules, and this disclosure could also potentially harm third persons in the country which does not comply with international hr standards.
> Thank u for understanding.


Mr.Karakalpak I can show and translate all your post & comment on this site. 
You specially posted photos with a negative & politican directions. I post a lot of time photos from urban development & infrastructure. This is not site for politics


*Сhristos-greece*, I can show you, if you want to see. I can prove


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Karakalpak: Some photos which to locals might - may disturb them for many reasons (as locals they know much better than me) the proper way is not to post them.

*Also, to provocate another local forumer(s) by posting these kind of photos, in his thread - threads its not the better way to do. This requires a punishment. Please stop it now.*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Chimgan ski resorts (80 from Tashkent) 2015 































































































































http://www.gazeta.uz/2015/02/16/chimrun/


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Winter photos of Tashkent. 2015*









































































Photos by me


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Photos by me


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Photos by me


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Photos by me


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Photos by me


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Tashkent city* is the new business district in the city. (under construction)
Photo taken vk.com


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Gardens Residence (Apartment complex in Tashkent city) *





























































































photos taken facebook.com/dream city


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Construction of the first stage of the metro ring line completed in Tashkent ( 7 overground + 2 underground stations) 








*























































Photos taken in railway.uz


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Skyscraper Nestone (266 m)*. Process of construction *(13.08.2020)*



















Photos taken by me


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Interesting and nice city!


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

President Shavkat Mirziyoyev has been on tour around Tashkent to get a first-hand view of the creative work in progress in the city. New transport infrastructure facilities, roads and enterprises are among the destinations.


*The first stop was the Yunusabad metro line. The head of state traveled by train from the Bodomzor station to the new Turkiston station.*













































































































https://president.uz/en/lists/view/3814


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Kim L *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Kim L *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Kim L *​


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Residential area Mirabad Avenue (By Chapmain Taylor)


Pictures taken vk.com


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

The Sergeli branch of the Tashkent elevated metro was launched (5 stations)
























































Pictures taken president.uz


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Skyscraper Nestone in Tashkent city (266 м). Process of construction. 01.01.2021








*










*Financial Center in Tashkent city . Process of construction. 01.01.2021 

pictures taken vk.com*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*New year in Tashkent 2021*


















































































Photos taken afisha.uz


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Tashkent city. New Downtown. Process of construction. Image taken from vk.com


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Tashkent city. New Downtown*. Process of construction










Skyscraper Nestone . 26.02.2021










Financial Center. 26.02.2021










Central Plaza. 26.02.2021
Images taken by me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Tashkent


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Olmazor Business city*. Process of construction. (20 + 30 floors)


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Tashkent city. New Downtown*. Process of construction. Image taken from vk.com


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Financial center in Tashkent city. Process of construction. 02.05.2021 (Taken by me) *


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Skyscraper Nestone in Tashkent city. Process of construction 02.05.2021 (taken by me) *


----------

